
HN Ask: Please Review My Startup Serkit Messenger - serkitme
Hi,<p>I have build a new messenger to have both private and public chats simultaneously. With Serkit Messenger, user can make any of its chat conversation private by single click. Also, user can have both private and public conversation simultaneously.<p>Android: goo.gl&#x2F;cGGKD9
iOS: goo.gl&#x2F;d7iUec<p>I am looking for feedback on which market segment I should target first and how. Please advise.<p>Really appreciate your help.<p>Thanks,
======
Amir6
Aside from lack of security design, there is a contrast between putting
privacy as a priority aspect of your app and number of permissions it
requires!

~~~
serkitme
Amir, Thanks for your response.

COuld you please provide little more details on your comment?

What do you mean by lack of security design? Are you suggesting, the app needs
to ask for less permissions during install or during the operation?

~~~
Amir6
Yes, if private-ness of the conversations is a selling point for your app,
your target market includes mostly of people who are concerned about how their
data is being collected/used. By asking to access to pretty much everything
that you can on Android, I dont see why people might install this app. I hope
this helps:)

------
grymoire1
I saw no mention of the security design, so I can only conclude it provides no
real privacy.

~~~
serkitme
Thank you for your response.

For security design, do you mean encryption? We do TLS encryption of the
messages once they leave the device (similar to most other messengers). Do you
think we need to somehow provide this information to user?

